
Ethereum Casper PoS Update - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/6pmye8/incentives_in_casper_the_friendly_finality_gadget/
======
gus_massa
Interesting comment by jps_ :

> _In a "Hard Fork", shouldn't we expect a version of the "nothing at stake"
> problem to play out? i.e. that validators have precisely zero to lose by
> validating on both sides of the (now non-communicating) chains? Slasher
> won't work across a fork._

